# Got bored, and started another project



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I got the next two days off, I started on a 6' workbench yesturday for my carport. Got it as far as I could, then I found an old light switch plate....
Sanded it down, painted it flat black. Let it dry overnight and started arranged and glueing.... and.... WALAH!!

​
I still need to let the glue set, punch out the screw holes, and clearcoat it. Once its up on the wall, I'll post more pics.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Whatever keeps you entertained man. :thumb:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Great idea. I will have to steal your idea when I get a man cave.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

nice idea! enjoy it!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I like how you think...very cool stuff!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That's a great idea!
I'm sure lots of us will be stealing it.

I'm assuming it was a metal plate if you sanded it down?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Actually it was a cheap (30cents) oversized nylon (plastic) plate.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

I really like that!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

THat is super cool! The clearcoat wont damage the paper?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Well they dont call you CPT Ass for nothing. The clear coat will PROTECT the paper.ound:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Really like that! Its pretty tame but still a great expression of who you are as a smoker. I think my wife might let me do something similar (versus turning the spare bedroom into a walk-in humi). Gets my vote for brilliant, and yes, I too will steal this idea!

Thanks!:beerchug:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Swany said:


> Well they dont call you CPT Ass for nothing. The clear coat will PROTECT the paper.ound:


 Hey touch-hole...I understand that is the premise, but since I have never clear coated anything I didn't know if it would saturate the paper and give it a soggy kind of look. :mmph:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Swany said:


> Well they dont call you CPT Ass for nothing. The clear coat will PROTECT the paper.ound:


Oh that is good right there.


primetime76 said:


> Hey touch-hole...I understand that is the premise, but since I have never clear coated anything I didn't know if it would saturate the paper and give it a soggy kind of look.


When painting/clear coating. You need to do many light layers. The individual layers are light enough they wouldn't soak into paper.

I have user clear coat on printer paper succesfully. Doing it on the thicker paper the bands are made of would be no sweat.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

That's a pretty sweet idea. Good thinking on that! All the more reason to smoke more sticks in order to make some more plates


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I started the clear, after I read the light coats....
It saturated a few bands, but not too bad. I guess my "light" coat wasn't as light as I thought. 
The next few coats will be alot lighter until its all done. I'll do a coat a day or so to make sure it all dries.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

thebayratt said:


> I started the clear, after I read the light coats....
> It saturated a few bands, but not too bad. I guess my "light" coat wasn't as light as I thought.
> The next few coats will be alot lighter until its all done. I'll do a coat a day or so to make sure it all dries.


Are you using laquer or a clear coat spray paint?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

clear coat spray paint.


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I like it! Nice arrangement, it's quite visually pleasing!


----------



## carpenter (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice, I never thought of doing it on a switch cover. My plan is to put them on a wood table and put a nice thick coat of lacquer on it. It might take awhile to get that many though. But I really like how you arranged them.


----------



## swigar (Jun 20, 2011)

Good idea, i just keep me rings as well, but the wife would not be that happy with this deco, will need some other way to give them new life span...


----------



## Cajun (Jun 29, 2011)

This would be a very nice and unique touch to a smoking room. You just might have something with this idea. I am sure there are a million ways to use these bands and they are just waiting to be discovered and put to could decorating use.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

very cool Shawn!

if it ok with you i will have to pass your idea on to my wife (the talented one in our house)


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> very cool Shawn!
> 
> if it ok with you i will have to pass your idea on to my wife (the talented one in our house)


Sure!! Go ahead! Show us what she comes up with!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks good Shawn! Nice placement. The overall design "flows" well. To bad you could not just do 2 medium coats of automotive primer using an HVLP - High Velocity Low Pressure gun. As that would allow one to wet sand, compound, and polish out to an amazing gloss. With DEPTH!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Never thought of that!
I could do that, I got a compressor and my buddy has numerous paint guns... hmmmm
Thanks for the idea!


----------

